# How did I delete my break room account?



## callmespy (Dec 11, 2020)

I no longer work at target and I got a compromised password email for this acct and decided to delete but can't find it lmao pls help


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 11, 2020)

Why go...You can still be a BR Team Member.

I haven't worked for Target since 2009.


----------



## NKG (Dec 11, 2020)

Many people that post here aren't currently working for Target


----------



## GRC (Dec 12, 2020)

What's the point of deleting your account anyway? You never even posted anything until now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2020)

I think you got spammed. The breakroom is pretty secured on passwords.


----------

